# Do you require Yellow Fever shot for Panama?



## ValHam (Mar 31, 2008)

Is it recommended to have a yellow fever shot for a Canadian visiting Panma?
Thanks.


----------



## Dave M (Mar 31, 2008)

Yes, recommended, Canadian or not. See this U.S. CDC site for recommendations.


----------



## glenn1000 (Apr 1, 2008)

Actually, it depends what part of the country you are visiting. My son is spending the summer in Panama with Amigos de las Americas and it it turns out the region he will be in does not require a yellow fever vaccination. Check with your travel agent or perhaps the CDC.


----------

